
Show HN: Camelot – PDF Table Extraction for Humans - NavyDish
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/camelot-2
======
okket
See current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18199708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18199708)

